# La Pesca Grande Fishing Tournament



## fishburger (Feb 4, 2005)

This will be our 4th year to do this tournament. It is not just a fishing tournament, but a fundraiser as well. All tournament proceeds will go to Cancer Research. All entered teams will recieve shirts and hats, places 1-5 heavy stringer will be paid cash, and side pots for big red and trout will pay 100% to winner. The way all proceeds will go to the charity is made possible by our sponsors. The shirts and hats are paid for by sponsors as well as the cash prizes for 1-5 place. Each team entry therefore goes directly to the charity without any being taken out for the prizes, etc. It is an artificial only tournament and will be out of Rockport hosted by the new Alice Faye's (the old Sandollar Pavillion) on June 4, 2005. We hope to see everyone there from the years past as well as many new faces. I have attached entry forms and rules, please feel free to contact me with any questions.

David Denbow
512.801.3498
[email protected]


----------



## fishburger (Feb 4, 2005)

I know I posted this about a month ago....just wanted to keep it fresh on everyone's mind. Again, it is for a great cause, The American Cancer Society, and it gives everyone an excuse to go fishing...like any of us need one. Hope to see many of you there. Please feel free to contact me with any questions.

-David Denbow


----------



## fishburger (Feb 4, 2005)

Thanks Mont, lotsa help!


----------

